# Dog not eating dental chew bones/snack



## vgb16 (May 8, 2009)

My recently adopted 3 year poodle won't chew on any of the detal chew products I have bought for him. I have gotten Nylabones, Pedigree Dental Sticks, and some green bones with parsley, chlorogphyl, etc for good breath. He picks them up, takes them to another room where he hangs out and put them there. But never touches them again. What can I do to encourage him to chew on them? I am going to the vet in the next couple of weeks and will ask him to show me how to brush his teeth, but I also want him to chew on these dental products. He won't even play with his Kong, even when I put treats inside and top it with peanut butter. Since he was a stray he is a bit thin and can use to gain 4 lbs or so. He eats his food, but not as much as they told me he should be eating. Any advice?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Perhaps his mouth hurts? Sassy stopped chewing when she got a little overgrowth on her gum, guess it hurt to chew. Now she is feeling strong she will chew. Some dogs don't like to chew. Sassy always had so I knew she wasn't right.

Try feeding more meals a day. Sassy first pooped out too much food and so didn't gain weight and then neatly regurgitated a couple of too large meals later in life. Now she is on 3 meals a day she is fat and sassy. And give it time, too thin is better than too heavy.


----------



## vgb16 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks. I don't think his mouth hurts because he allows me to get near it. I have started massaging the gums from the outside, to start the teeth brushing process. But I will ask the vet if this could be the cause. Since I just got him and he was a stray for a while, I don't know if he ever liked to chew. He is not even eating what he is supposed to in the morning and evening. Do you suggest I give him even less, figure out how much is enough and then split it in 3 meals? He seems to poop a normal amount.


----------



## smitty81 (May 13, 2009)

My dog dosnt care for them either, I dont imagine they can be to tasty!


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

Does your dog chew on other things around the house or just stays away from bones? Mine has a bunch of nylabones, and really doesn't bother with them. Also, will never chew on any other items that are not his. Guess just not his thing to chew, some dogs are this way.


----------



## petsofoz (May 13, 2009)

Some dogs just arnt interested in them and there really isnt all much you can do to make them chew it. If you are worried about keeping there teeth clean and healthy you could try a dog tooth paste.


----------

